# Urodynamics perfomed by Med Asst



## BeckyL1958 (Apr 5, 2011)

Does anyone in Urology know of Medical Assistants performing the urodynamics? I looked all the codes up ranging from 51728-51797 on the CMS website fee schedule and they all show physician supervision level of 09 which to my understanding means that only the physician can perform these tests. I am working at a Urology group practice and MA's are doing the urodynamics, it scares me. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## type120perminute (Apr 5, 2011)

*MA's doing procedures*

Hi Becky, 
I dont know if this answers your question, but i am a MA and I have assisted physician with procedures and i know of other friends who are MAs who do a lot of different procedures without direct supervision.  

I do know that MAs operate under the licensure of the physician; so technically, the physician would be ultimately liable.  

As far as your coding question goes, I have no idea how you would code this but i sure would like to know; because not only am i an MA, but i am studying to take my CPC examination soon and this is a very good question. 

Have you tried to ask the AAPC about what they think?   Good luck!


----------

